# Katahdin Rescue



## Greg (Jul 23, 2002)

> Technical climber rescued after 150-foot fall on Katahdin
> By Associated Press, 7/23/2002 14:23
> BAXTER STATE PARK, Maine (AP) A New York City man who fell 150 feet while climbing Mount Katahdin was airlifted Tuesday to a Bangor hospital.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------

